# Smoking Room



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

"She who must be obeyed" has approved converting our upstairs spare room into a smoking room. I'm looking for suggestions about what is necessary to make this a successful venture. Here is what I can come up with off the top of my head:

1. Remove the carpet (only six months old) and put in laminate or hard wood flooring.

2. There is only one window in the room so I am trying to figure out how I can exchange air and not lose all the conditioned air from the room while exhausting the smoke.

3. Replace the standard indoor room door with an external sealable door.

4. ?

The room has two air / heat ducts and one is directly below the window. It also has two large entrances to the attic on both sides. I built some really nice custom doors but those will need some type of seal. 


The walls are standard painted sheetrock.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I plan on putting a leather couch and chairs in as well as my poker table, a tv and my two Vinotemps.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

The oft-posted link for the room we did

www.ryandeyer.com/cigarroom

and also you can check out the thread which followed our progress-
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=807605


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

well, if you're not worried about stinking up a leather couch, then i wouldnt worry about stinking up the carpet.

Best bet for ventillation is putting in a fan, youll find one in all good cigar rooms.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dom said:


> well, if you're not worried about stinking up a leather couch, then i wouldnt worry about stinking up the carpet.


Leather or vinyl holds almost no odor. Our cigar room chairs havent retained any cigar stink. Now suade or fabric would be a different story.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

you sure about that? my leather jacket smells just like my cigar, or if i hit it with some cologne itll keep that for weeks too.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dom said:


> you sure about that? my leather jacket smells just like my cigar, or if i hit it with some cologne itll keep that for weeks too.


Yeah, none of our materials have really 'kept' that odor. Now our chairs could be the exception, but I wouldnt bet on it.

I think he's on point with removing carpeting to go to hardwood floors or laminate flooring. Carpet is typically a sponge for odor if the circulation isnt strong enough.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

The one really convenient thing about leathers in general (this of course not including such as Connely or some really thin Nude Lambskins, which are almost never used for upholstery or outerwear {unless you own an Aston Martin...they love their Connely leather}) leather has no real retention of smells when properly aired out. All wools and cottons, should they ever be reheated (such as pressed) previous odors will be released. Just a little info...go with leather, it looks best in smoking rooms...especially when it has those rivet/nailhead things that adorn the more masculine looking pieces of furniture. Best of luck with the ventures of a smoking room! After I gain employment again, I hope to convert my entire apartment into a smoking room...seeing how I am "single" Keep us updated with pics please...I would love to see the progress!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:tu:chk


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Beachcougar said:


> "She who must be obeyed" has approved converting our upstairs spare room into a smoking room. I'm looking for suggestions about what is necessary to make this a successful venture. Here is what I can come up with off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Remove the carpet (only six months old) and put in laminate or hard wood flooring.
> 
> ...


It's great that you get to do this. Congrats! You will have a lot of fun. you can check out my little version here
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=136674 .

1. I am not sure if I would remove the carpet already to put in something else. You might just as well stink that one up and remove it when it is really beyond any cleaning. It might seem like quite a waste of money otherwise to throw out a perfectly good carpet. I'd keep it as long as possible and save to get just the wood floor I wanted without compromises while still hanging on to that carpet while it is good.

2. That will be difficult. You would need a looped air cleaning system. That kind of stuff exists but it's expensive, ugly and big (as a small fridge). A good air purifier with ozone/ionizer and possibly hep or charcoal filter should do the trick, especially since it is a small room. See the notes in my thread on the Biozone (link above).

3. Most likely this is overkill. If you just want to have stuff to do and spend money you can do it, of course. But a normal door closes well enough to not let a lot of smoke out. It will be hard to seal the room hermetically anyway. You could also try to find a fitting seal for the existing door. Should cost less than getting an exterior door, safe the look of the house and be just as effective.

4. A window fan is probably the most cost efficient solution for aerating. You could possibly make an exhaust duct to the outside which is put up high and has a curve in it to prevent heat, noise and rain from getting into the room.

5. Washable wall color is a really good idea. Ordinary paint will yellow within a year or 18 months with nicotine. It will also get stinky. The washable oil-based wall color will prevent that.

6. Leather is optimal because it will not stink. What stinks of smoke in this one member's leather jacket it most likely the lining. You can also wipe down leather very easily. In the same sense no curtains should be used.

It should have some shelves, cupboards, drawers to put alcohol and glasses as well as smoking paraphernalia. This way you don't really need to leave the room.

You should also have good light. Say at least three light sources in the room. Helps with creating the right ambiance and the general task of seeing where you are cutting your sticks.

How about some art on the walls? Or a nice mirror?

Till


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Mark THS said:


> The oft-posted link for the room we did
> 
> www.ryandeyer.com/cigarroom
> 
> ...


The basement looks beautiful. I could seriously use a smoking room.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would suggest tearing out that carpet and putting in something stone like tile but not the smooth type. This will avoid burns and it will be earier to clean up ash... etc... 

You can buy industrial inline duct fans that will draw out smoke. And, you could always do your duct work up through the attick and make it vent outside through the soffit under your roof overhang. 

Leather shouldn't absorb the odor of smoke nearly as much as anything fabric.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Until you can figure out a permanent solution for intake and exhaust, you could use one of those window fans where one fan can be set to intake and one to exhaust.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

AD720 said:


> Until you can figure out a permanent solution for intake and exhaust, you could use one of those window fans where one fan can be set to intake and one to exhaust.


I've tried that and it doesn't work. The wife could still smell the smoke. That guys smoking room in the basement is sweet though.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thurm15 said:


> I've tried that and it doesn't work. The wife could still smell the smoke.


It works for me. :tu

She can't smell anything.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Thurm15 said:


> I've tried that and it doesn't work. The wife could still smell the smoke. That guys smoking room in the basement is sweet though.


I think thats typically what separates the type of room we have from a quick-fix room- there is literally not a single trace of cigar odor while the room is in use. We've had several guys in there some nights puffing away and no one on the rest of the house (or 2 feet from the cigar room door for that matter) would have a single clue that there were cigars being smoked.

I do respectfully disagree with a couple of points that some people have made.

1) Doing a system yourself can be affordable- it is not insanely expensive. More expensive than a 19.99 Walmart Special window fan? Yes. But if you do the work yourself, shop around a bit, and have some ingenuity, it can be extremely affordable. The biggest cost is the exhaust fan (which you can view here). The exhaust fan ran about $400. The rest of the expense associated to that is just buying metal ducting to play "tetris" to get it to exhaust. The fan is not excessively large, really. The "add-ons" that bump up the cost are the little touches that were added like dampers on the ducting to close them off when not in use, an in-line heater that heats the incoming air (important in Michigan winters), and a few other gadgets to make it run a bit smoother. But by and large, if you have the external access to ventilate it can be pretty simple.

2) I really dont believe that running an auxiliary exhaust system in a completely sealed room is overkill. If you dont mind a touch of smoke escaping here and there- then by all means, I think a cheapo window fan is your best bet. The advantage the closed enviroment offers, though, is the security that not a single bit of smoke is going to linger in the room and into the rest of the house. As I mentioned earlier, it is 100% undetectable to anyone in the house, let alone 2 feet from the room. The system works marvelously.

3) I really think the that Beachcouger hit the nail on the head in regards to removing certain materials from the room. Carpets and fabrics can be like sponges in the room. Filling the cigar room with as many non-porous materials is key if you want to eliminate cigar odor (and again, if its not a huge deal to you- definitely save your money and keep whats comfortable to you). Hardwood floors, leather or vinyl furniture, and simple furnishings keep the residual odors down tremendously.

4) The sealing of the door really isnt too much of a deal- we just used a standard door (albeit fairly solid and decorative) and reenforced the jam with weather stripping.

You can see in the pic- its nothing too dramatic, just a good seal in the top and sides, and a semi-jam weatherstrip which fills the void at the bottom. Simple, but incredibly effective.

Beachcouger- if you have any super specific questions about ducting, shoot my brother an email (link at the website). He has pretty knowledgeable about setting up a ducted exhaust system


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Just spitballin here but working off of what was previously mentioned, rather than throwing out a new carpet use it until it was too dirty to clean, what about possibly laying a room sized area rug on top of the carpet? You could even go so far as lining it underneath with something. I don't know, I've got hardwood in my house and smoke outside. Like I said, just tossing something out.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I just wanted to add .02 on the drape comment. Actually, you could use silk. Smoking jackets are made from silk because they resist cigar smoke. So, if you don't want the room bare, ask 'she who shall be obeyed' to help you find some nice dramatic drapes made from silk - this will involve her in the project. I'd also suggest having her help you select paint colors. 

You will spend a good deal of time in this room, it should be comfortable to you and your herf friends. I'd include a small LCD TV (about 54" - hahaha - I keed) and a small sound system (this could even be iPod driven). I'd also consider a small fridge for beverages.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> :tu:chk


Just another place all we can get together and smoke. I thought it would be a better/cheaper option than building an entire outdoor structure.

Mark and Till, those are great rooms. Everybody else, thanks for the comments and keep them coming.

I really think the cost for laminate flooring will be minimal and worth the hassle. I can keep the "new" carpet to use to replace my loft carpet if the dog has any more accidents.

As far as the air exchange I am torn between doing what Mark has suggested. It would be really easy since I have an attic on both sides. I just don't know if I am that handy. LOL.

I could also use this this product and place it at the bottom of the window.

http://www.bionaire.com/everfresh.aspx

I can then place a high end window exhaust fan at the top of the window.

Just thinking out load.

I still have some time to decide as my Mother in Law is not moving out of the room until the end of March.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Munkey said:


> I just wanted to add .02 on the drape comment. Actually, you could use silk. Smoking jackets are made from silk because they resist cigar smoke. So, if you don't want the room bare, ask 'she who shall be obeyed' to help you find some nice dramatic drapes made from silk - this will involve her in the project. I'd also suggest having her help you select paint colors.
> 
> You will spend a good deal of time in this room, it should be comfortable to you and your herf friends. I'd include a small LCD TV (about 54" - hahaha - I keed) and a small sound system (this could even be iPod driven). I'd also consider a small fridge for beverages.


This is a great idea and would get her involved. The washable paint is a definite must.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Beachcougar said:


> I still have some time to decide as my Mother in Law is not moving out of the room until the end of March.


Boy thats one hell of a tradeoff if I've ever seen one


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I think thats typically what separates the type of room we have from a quick-fix room- there is literally not a single trace of cigar odor while the room is in use. We've had several guys in there some nights puffing away and no one on the rest of the house (or 2 feet from the cigar room door for that matter) would have a single clue that there were cigars being smoked.
> 
> I do respectfully disagree with a couple of points that some people have made.
> 
> ...


Some great advice here. Thanks Mark. Question though, if you exhaust the air do you have conditioned air (heated ir cooled) coming into the room from somewhere else?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Beachcougar said:


> Some great advice here. Thanks Mark. Question though, if you exhaust the air do you have conditioned air (heated ir cooled) coming into the room from somewhere else?


There is a cold air return, yes. The air is not air conditioned, but we do have an in-line heater to heat the air in the winter time. We run it in the coldest Michigan weather and the return air never drops below 67-68º. In the summer time, the air never really comes in too warm because of the speed that the air is circulating. It stays very comfortable in both warm and cold weather


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Boy thats one hell of a trade off if I've ever seen one


Ain't that the damn truth. :tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know what your style is, but you could make this into a really cool theme room. Gothic - Dark Eggplant walls, wrought iron tables, uplights in the corners, dark gray silk drapes, dramatic classic art in ornate gilded frames, etc...

sports... well, i don't get into them, but signed jersey's under glass, a helmet or two, baseballs, signed bats, hockey sticks, etc... one accent wall painted in vertical stripes the colors of your fav. team. 

Old school smoking lounge. Decadent, high backed leather chairs, expensive crystal for your bourbon or scotch, dark wood trim and burgundy drapes over eggshell/tan sponge painted walls...

Lighting really affects the mood of a room, so think about that as you plan the room, not as an afterthought. Once you select the overall theme, feel free to PM me if you want more ideas.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Munkey said:


> I don't know what your style is, but you could make this into a really cool theme room. Gothic - Dark Eggplant walls, wrought iron tables, uplights in the corners, dark gray silk drapes, dramatic classic art in ornate gilded frames, etc...
> 
> sports... well, i don't get into them, but signed jersey's under glass, a helmet or two, baseballs, signed bats, hockey sticks, etc... one accent wall painted in vertical stripes the colors of your fav. team.
> 
> ...


:hn Sponge painted walls? Drapes? Wall Accents?

I thought we were talking about a _*man*_ room :r


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

First off, congrats on your special room!

I really don't think it's worth removing the carpet to begin with. You can always remove it later if it gets to be a problem.

My cigar room(that is also and originally was solely my exercise room) simply has a box fan in the window for exhaust(The window is normally closed, only opened for exhaust) and a Homedics Brethe unit, an ozone air purifier, and smoke eater candles. The room has no door, so I simply put up a shower curtain in the opening. This works just fine, and I am able to tell how well the fan is working by the tilt of the curtain! I smoke one cigar a day, and after a few hours, one cannot tell that anybody smoked in the house. The room is in the basement, and rarely does one get a hint of smoke smell upstairs. It is carpeted.

Go to Ebay and buy some cigar posters to decorate your walls.

Again, I am the only one that is in here, and smoke maybe 1-2 hours a day worth, but it sure does work for me. Would be interesting to see what would happen if I had a few folks in here with me! So I guess that usage should be another factor in the equation! Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm in the process of converting my downstairs basement den into a cigar room/bar as well... good tips!!


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Silk curtains? Hmm? I studied a bit of textile engineering. Silk might take less smoke than cotton or something of that order because it is woven much denser and the fibers are smoother (that's why it's shiny). But still the fibers are also thinner so you have more of them per square foot. This will give you a bigger surface area for smoke to cling to. Silk is also extremely light sensitive which makes it not the ideal material for curtains. This is why all silk curtains need a backing/lining made of a thick and not light sensitive material. This is unless you have them purely decorational as drapings on the side but that's just fake. Silk is also not super easy to clean, especially as big as curtains get. Professional dry cleaning is a must. Price: Depending on the size and quality you can easily pay $1000 to cover a normal size window. Lowest price might be $200 but that wouldn't be great quality.

I'd go with nice poly-whatever curtains that can be washed and ironed at home or cheaply dry cleaned, if curtains are a must. Some wooden blinds wood also work well in a cigar room, especially if you can co-ordinate the stain with the floor and possibly the furniture.

Flat non-porous surfaces that can easily be wiped off are key. I'd also think of some nice side tables; perhaps something with drawers, too. One never has too much storage space. 

Are you into pipe smoking at all, beachcougar? In that case I'd plan on having a nice pipe shelf or rack where you can show off the pipes and have them air out. Same thing goes for ash trays.

If you can re-use the carpet, by all means take it out and install something else. I just said it because I am naturally adverse to waste.

I like the tile suggestions because ash and even a burning cigar won't do anything to it. However, I would go with smooth tile (even glazed) or marble or granite. Imagine a beautiful dark brown marble or a black or brown granite. That would be stunning. And easy to keep squeaky clean.

Personally, I like the idea of a classic smoking lounge the best from the ideas presented above. Which way are you leaning?

Till


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Mark THS said:


> :hn Sponge painted walls? Drapes? Wall Accents?
> 
> I thought we were talking about a _*man*_ room :r


Scratch everything I said. Go steal some milk crates for tables. Get vintage T&A posters of Catherine Bach and some kind of flag. Make lamps from empty Jim Beam bottles and get a Jack Daniels mirror. :r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Scratch everything I said. Go steal some milk crates for tables. Get vintage T&A posters of Catherine Bach and some kind of flag. Make lamps from empty Jim Beam bottles and get a Jack Daniels mirror. :r


Eggplant faux finishes...

You must've lost your damn mind :r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Eggplant faux finishes...
> 
> You must've lost your damn mind :r


All available at the Big Orange Box they even have classes


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

Jim BEAM?!?!?!?! make a cigar box lamp :ss


Munkey said:


> Scratch everything I said. Go steal some milk crates for tables. Get vintage T&A posters of Catherine Bach and some kind of flag. Make lamps from empty Jim Beam bottles and get a Jack Daniels mirror. :r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Shaun Raney said:


> Jim BEAM?!?!?!?! make a cigar box lamp :ss


Going for a less sophisticated look. Jim, Jack and Jose... you get the idea. Loved your box lamp thread though.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Boy thats one hell of a tradeoff if I've ever seen one


:r

RG4U


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

Munkey said:


> Going for a less sophisticated look. Jim, Jack and Jose... you get the idea. Loved your box lamp thread though.


Im going to try and make an different one this week, one that holds stuff and is more like an organizer/desk lamp.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Just bringing this to the top for more suggestions as I am in the planning and procurement stage and I am also bored as hell laying around trying to recover from this back surgery. 

I have procured the laminate flooring from an online retailer and I also got a nice leather couch from Craigslist. Here are a couple of pics:





Sorry for the picture quality, it's the ones they posted on Craigslist.


Here is the flooring color:




I also had a chance to layout the room with powerpoint and take a few pics of the room:




I have decided to go with an exhaust fan like mark used in his basement smoking room. I just don't know if I need more than one and also where I should put it/them. The room is upstairs and there is nothing but roof above the ceiling so that is out. The ceiling slopes from 8' in the middle of the room to 4' on the sides where the attic entrances are so if I put them on the sides they will not be at the highest point. Here are a few pictures of the actual room with areas highlighted that could be possibilities for the exhaust fan









My other issue is the fact that I just noticed that there is one of the three intakes for the HVAC system in the room. This will mean that I have to find some way to shut this off while smoking. I don't even know if the HVAC will work it I shut off one of the intakes. I need to talk to a good HVAC guy to figure this out. Here is a pic of the HVAC intake





Any more suggestions would be appreciated. If anyone has any good websites with Exhaust fans and info that would be helpful as well.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Sweet a smoking room.....For as much as you would spend on window treatments I would go with the Plantation Shutters! They seem to work great in my room as you know. Carpet def. has to go. Your biggest issue is that HVAC intake. You said it was one of 3 so my question is if you seal the one in that room off will it put too much of a strain on the overall HVAC? I think exhausting to the attic would also be perfect. A number of guys have systems that run around 250-400 and work great. I look forward to coming over and helping you to break it in:tu


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

:tuI'm currently working on a cigar room in my unfinished basement. I thank Mark and Ryan for all there valuable info. I contracted all the work out and its very dificult to get it through some of the guys heads what exactly I want. I keep giving them Ryans web site as a guideline. :tu
I live just East of Cleveland OH in "The snow belt" and winters can take a toll on the cigar smoker.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is a link to a home filteration fan that was on CS awhile back.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=91520

I have had my eye on it for if and when my "she who get what she wants" allows me to have a smoking room.

Good luck on the project and keep us posted. Walk in Humi in this smoking room too?


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

The vent location next to the window is what I would go with. The higher the better and the closer to the smoke source the better.

I am certainly not an AC expert but I would think you could seal that intake with a hatch and it would have little to no effct on your AC performance. I would also try to see how the room actually does just with the vents installed. Perhaps it will not be necessary to seal the intake. But putting a fresh fine grade filter will certainly make a difference.

FYI, those ionizer lamps also exist for permanent installation in the AC ducting so that the whole house gets clean air.

Till


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Figured I would update this thread. My wife suggested that I convert the closet into a Walk in and I could have cried.  So here is what I have decided on:

Smoking Room:

Broan L700 Exhaust Fan - This fan is 700 CFM. That should be plenty to exhaust the smoke out of the room. I am placing it right in the center of 
the ceiling and venting it straight up and out the roof. I am also going to try and put it on a timer and variable speed controller so I don't have to run it all the time and I can have it exhaust for a while after I am done.

Hard Wood Flooring - I picked it up at a local store on one of the "you have to buy it all" specials. 

I am also having the popcorn ceiling scraped, skim coated and painted as well as having the room painted with a high end washable paint.

I am replacing the door with one that has a glass insert and insulation. I don't think i need to completely seal off the door. The exhaust fan will pull the smoke out of the room and there needs to be somewhere for the new air to come from. 

Walk In:

I am going to remove all the existing drywall and replace it with HardyBacker Board (Green board) and insulate as well. I have not decided if I am putting some type of wood up or just use Spanish Cedar shelving.I am replacing the regular door with a sealed glass door. I think I am going to go with a Koolspace chillR but I am still trying to figure out if it is ok to place it lower on the wall and if it would be a problem blowing so close to the boxes.

I plan on using Bobs set and forget for humidification.


I have attached some pics as of today. I'll update this thread as it progresses. Any additional advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

More Pics:






Pics of the future Walk In:






























If anyone has any further suggestions please feel free to post of PM me.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Love the Walk-in addition. Great idea. It might not be "neccesary" but you are building a fricking smoking room with a walk-in humi, gotta go for the gold and fill it with SC.

I would think if you wanted to save some $$ though, the SC is pricey, just do the top 3-4' with the SC. Glass door in the walk in is a must and go with some track type lighting to shine down on some of the goods.

Sure you will do fine, look forward to following this.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Beachcougar said:


> quote]
> 
> You either have really tall ceilings or are inviting really short people to smoke with you. :ss
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of the build.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Beachcougar said:
> 
> 
> > quote]
> ...


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are some updated pics. Today we ran all the wiring for the Broan Exhaust and the four recessed lights. We also removed most of the carpet. Next up will be finishing the electrical (hopefully tomorrow) and waiting for the exhaust to come in. We may do the floor so we don't waste any days and then cover it with a thick paper for protection while we paint and finish the room.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking back at some old threads and I realized I never updated this. Here is the finished project. It turned out better than I expected. I have still not yet begun the walk in. Maybe after the summer.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice setup! I'm going to redo my room soon.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

That is a awesome room!!!!


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW!!! Good looking smoking room. I love the wood floors. All you need to do now, is take down the Steelers gear and put up Seahawks stuff.:tu
:r


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

WOW. Great room. Nicely done.:tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

That finished freaking great!!! Nicely done. :tu


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

carterwsu said:


> WOW!!! Good looking smoking room. I love the wood floors. All you need to do now, is take down the Steelers gear and put up Seahawks stuff.:tu
> :r


You and I both know Ben's touchdown was legit.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome job on the room... looks like a fun place to smoke!:tu


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

One day...one day! Great room and setup.:tu


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

Beachcougar said:


> You and I both know Ben's touchdown was legit.


Yeah, about as legit as slipping the Refs a couple grand before the game. The Hawks fans are their 12th man, the Refs are the Steelers 12th man.
:r :ss

None the less, great looking smoking room. You can watch the Steelers this year with having the toughest schedule in the NFL.


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Yeah, none of our materials have really 'kept' that odor. Now our chairs could be the exception, but I wouldnt bet on it.
> 
> I think he's on point with removing carpeting to go to hardwood floors or laminate flooring. Carpet is typically a sponge for odor if the circulation isnt strong enough.


:tpd:


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

That is one nice looking room, Beachcougar! The part I like the best is the way you set up the 2 vinos beside the couch....cool setup.:ss


----------

